# Help!  False labor??



## sred98 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok...I would have sworn my pygmy was in labor the other day.  She's dropped, she was having what looked like contractions with her tail lifting and everything...up and down all night with her...Nothing!!! 

Can goats have false labor?  She is huge, she's bagged up, and her tail ligaments are loose.  She is slightly puffy, and stays moist back there, but no big mucous drip, or anything.  

What should I do?  Just wait?  She doesn't seem to feel bad, besides being too miserable to walk well.  She's eating and walking around as best she can.  

Thanks,

Shelly


----------



## mavrick (Dec 29, 2009)

some do have false labor and I wouldn't be to concerned, I would just watch her, If she has had kids before, If this is her first time kidding she could possibly be having a hard time, IF she is smaller than her sire and this is her first your most likely going to have to take her to the vet for a C- section


----------



## sred98 (Dec 29, 2009)

mavrick said:
			
		

> some do have false labor and I wouldn't be to concerned, I would just watch her, If she has had kids before, If this is her first time kidding she could possibly be having a hard time, IF she is smaller than her sire and this is her first your most likely going to have to take her to the vet for a C- section


I am hoping this is her last bunch...she's somewhere around 6-7 years old and has babies a few times a year.  She was bred when I got her.  The buck is smaller than her, so I think it will be ok.  They actually thought she would be due back in November.  I think she's fat anyway, and just fooled them.  She has really bagged up, though.  The other goat I got from them had babies mid-October.  Neither survived.  One was tiny and didn't make it, the other she had in a puddle of water and I had to hunt to find it.  I was too late, though.  

This one seems to be a much better mother, though.  She was much more concerned about the other's babies than the actual mom was!  

She was doing some pushing and yawning and licking her stomach the other night.  I was sure she was going to have them!  

I guess I'll just wait til I see them coming!  LOL!

Shelly


----------



## sred98 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still nothing, but she looks like she's dropped even more!  No mucous strings, yet.  I'm hoping maybe tonight, since it's a full moon!  

Shelly


----------

